# Got my Splitboard! 200$



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

200$ off of Craigs list it's a DIY Neiva Escape(small SLC board company) split at the Neiva factory\shop in midvale. The board and Voile kit look bran new , seller told me the whole thing only had 3 days of touring on it and based on wear that looks about right.


Gonna upgrade to Spark R&D Edisons and K-Clips this summer but it's more than capable of anything I can throw at it in the last month and a half were in Utah before moving back to Minnesota for the Spring\Summer.

So stoked Snowvols and I are heading out to go touring Saturday in Big Cottonwood.


EDIT:....Also a big thanks to Snowvols for helping me talk this guy down from 375$


----------



## Bowa41 (Mar 17, 2011)

wow, sounds like you got a great deal on that! I'm taking my avy 1 the first week of march and then hope to get out for an intro to touring by season's end.

Hopefully I can find a split for around that price...guess I should start shopping craigslist.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Bowa41 said:


> wow, sounds like you got a great deal on that! I'm taking my avy 1 the first week of march and then hope to get out for an intro to touring by season's end.
> 
> Hopefully I can find a split for around that price...guess I should start shopping craigslist.


Yep KSL and ebay too, also for a 150$ Brighton will do a professional job of splitting your old board and installing all hardware.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hell yeah! Nice find man!

If my old cambered NS Heritage was just a hair bigger I'd split it.

I'm keeping an this:

Voile Mojo-RX Light Rail Splitboard Package by Voile: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors

166 is just too damn big. I'd much rather have the 161 for the trees here in CO. That 166 would be awesome for slaying big open bowls, but we don't get the opportunity to do that very often in the CO BC. 

I have about $300 in Amazon gift cards and another $150 or so in Visa gift cards, so that gets me down to around $400. It's almost worth pulling the trigger on that 166, but that's a big board to have to throw around in the trees.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Hell yeah! Nice find man!
> 
> If my old cambered NS Heritage was just a hair bigger I'd split it.
> 
> ...


Nice this is what I originally wanted but couldn't afford this winter after buying my avy gear

Panoramic Snowboard - Men's _158 by K2: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors

Than add some Spark R&D bindings which everyone is raving about


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You can't beat that deal you found. If I had the chance I'd jump all over that too and use my gift cards on something else.

So... can I interest you in some Amazon gift cards?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmmm... that's interesting. I just went and checked my stash of Amazon gift cards and I don't have $300. I have $1230!

166 is really big though...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fuck me, if you got that much to spend on Amazon...

http://www.amazon.com/Jones-Solution-Splitboard-2012-Snowboards/dp/B006FKMTJ4/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1329495965&sr=8-37

You want at least a little bigger than a 161 that you use inbounds. Consider that you're carrying more gear, hence more weight. Seems about perfect for you right there...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yah, I saw that Jones but all the quality issues I've been hearing is kind of scaring me off.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

K2 and Rome splits are on sale at evo right now for the budget conscious still looking for a new factory ride. 

some of those amazon links are to evo i think...

personally i'd wait another year at least on Jones... MT boys on sb.com have had complaints about durability even on boards that have made it thru QC successfully... carbon model comes out next year...

if i was going to buy a this-years-Jones model i'd want 50% off of msrp - they dropped the ball like a motherfucker this year.

hikeswithdogs: congrats man! smokin deal... if anyone ever complains about the cost of BC riding now we can show them this thread  get after it and stay safe out there!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Except Jones will warranty the fuck out of them too. K2 Panoramics were on there too. Lot's of nice features on those boards actually. 

The Carbon Jones model does look awfully nice. I got to fondle it at SIA.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Except Jones will warranty the fuck out of them too.


well, i take your point - but try to remember waaaaaay back to when you only had one splitboard... now try to remember how your soul would have been crushed while you sat and watched POW fall as you rode lifts or played xbox for 3-4 weeks waiting for your board to be warrantied....

not saying that that is going to be someone's situation every time, but IMHO Jones has some work to do to rebuild their reputation. 

reputation that is only earned by Jeremy's name..... 

did you see the 'new' Jones BC pack?? i think it is a joke - it brings absolutely nothing new to the table, but you see Jeremy talking about it saying "i've waited years for a bag like this". 

seriously? you've waited years to have a pack without ABS?? you've waited years for a pack that is identical to the BD Outlaw?? 

i'm not a 'hater'... the next board i buy will most likely be a hovercraft or something very like it... i just wish that Jones the company would realize that they aren't dealing with stupid little kids here, or people who are dumb enough to buy a board every season, or dumb enough to buy redundant gear.

it just feels like they slapped the company together too quickly. "hey lets make some splitboards and capitalize on some new shapes we've got". the backpack smacks of very very slow R&D practices, as well as a sentiment to just sell it because it has his name on it... 

step it up Jones. get serious.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree ShredLife. I was stoked about Jones boards to begin with, but it definitely seems like they are having a lot of issues and as much as I hate to say it, may be thinking that Jones' name alone is enough to push product. It is initially, but at the end of the day, performance (and quality control) will be what makes them or break them.

Maybe they need to look at another build house other than Nidecker? I know Jones has a long standing relationship with Nidecker, but if they keep fucking up, I wouldn't stake my company on relying on them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am not really defending Jones here. Don't get me wrong. Nidecker has made very high quality decks in the past, so I don't get that. The thing is, if you buy a Jones, I believe the main problem has been delamming. Now if you're going to rack 50-60 days in the bc before the season is out, then I wouldn't want to deal with it. But at this point, is even 20 days going to happen? You can probably ride it out even with a delam until you are done with the season then warranty it. Prior has had the same issues. I do think it would behoove Jones to try to get someone stateside to make his boards. The price would go up, but so would the quality just because it would be easier to over see the process. Correct me if I am wrong about the quality issues they are having. 

Shred, I hear you on the pack. I looked at it, and was all "it's a pack". Then I heard JJ himself talking about how all of his riders, including himself now rock airbags almost every time they ride in the backcountry. Almost considering the fourth piece of essential gear you must carry.

The dude is in a weird place. I will say that he is a genuinely nice guy and cares about what he's into. I think the biggest problem is that he's a pro big mountain rider, maybe the most famous, and he's also running a company. The pro side doesn't seem to allow for as much hands on time for the business. I'm sure it's a tough balancing act.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder if he jumped in too soon? I'm sure he's had this in mind for awhile and probably wanted to start getting it up and running while he can still promote it through his riding, but at the same time, having it established by the time his film career is winding down. That's a tough balancing act.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

that's the thing.. it has all been so rushed - so obviously rushed.

you just don't run around the world filming parts and doing promos and all that and have a hands-on affect on building a fledgling company at the same time - especially one with that instant name recognition that Jones got from day 1. 

you would have to outsource alot of the company from the get-go and so that is what they did. we saw the result of just how much they were removed from it with the extreme delays, misalignments, delams, etc. - even so, some of that stuff never should have made its way to customers. 

and to be fair, the factory in Tunisia IS in a country that just overthrew the government this year so i guess i can cut some slack - but that doesn't mean i'm gonna buy one of their boards until i'm convinced they have it right 

when you're up against NS and Venture and really so many great split companies these days (Donek! what??!) they simply need to step it the fuck up.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Agreed. They aren't marketing to park rats. They're marketing to people who know the sport and aren't going to fall for "Yo! Yo! Our shit be dope and our graphics be ill!" bullshit. The name recognition got them instant attention, but they're well on their way to fucking it up.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For sure, I forgot to shout out a congrats to HWD! Looks like a great find you got there. Should serve you well.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks guys and a extra big thanks to everyone on the forum who've really been an inspiration to me, also to Snowvols who helped em talk this guy down to 200$ and who's brought me to all the local avy seminars and safely guided me along the path to the backcountry.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Good score but just a heads up that board is nothing more than a Monson deck that's been cut in half. 200 bucks seems about right.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Good score but just a heads up that board is nothing more than a Monson deck that's been cut in half. 200 bucks seems about right.


Yea I'm under no illusions about the quality of the deck(do like the bamboo sides though) but the Skins are bran new and voile kit near new so that's easily worth near 300$ by itself.

What exactly is a "Monson deck" BA?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Monson manufacturing pretty much where every idiot with the idea of starting a company goes to have their boards made. I figured the kit was what made it worth buying as you can gut it and take it to a better deck down the road.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Monson manufacturing pretty much where every idiot with the idea of starting a company goes to have their boards made. I figured the kit was what made it worth buying as you can gut it and take it to a better deck down the road.



Got it, sounds like starting this\next year though Nivera is going to start making their own boards hey I'm willing to atleast demo one of their resort boards can't really hurt I always supporting small local companies if I have the chance.


----------

